# Repairing an old trailer- need advice!



## gdharvey (Jul 1, 2012)

I am repairing an old 1988 Logan 2 horse straight load trailer, with divider and need some help. I tore up the floor boards to find nothing but rust and falling apart support beams :-( we then stepped on the ramp and the ramp had rusted badly at the hinges and just fell off!:shock: (It is as old as I am so I am not too too surprised) It is steel. Is it worth the repair or sell it cheap as is? I have a welder coming out to quote me a price on repairs. I bought the thing for $800 in 2011. Can I ask him to repair with aluminum flooring on a steel trailer or is this a dumb question. I have always used 12-15 horse aluminum trailers in my horse experience so I am not too sure of the steel aspect of it all. Any help would be greatly apprieciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

FInd a scrap dealer and sell it by the lb for scrap steel, Chalk one up to experience. Thats things you should have looked at before you spent $800. The frame isnt structurally sound, all the flooring in the world wont make it safe.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Since it is steel it can be 100% rebuilt but by then you might as well have gone out and bought a new trailer and saved yourself the trouble. These projects are only worth it if you do all the work yourself. Labor costs is where most the expense is.

You don't want to put an aluminum floor in that trailer either. There's a thing called galvanic corrosion that happens between disimilar metals. If not properly isolated from each other your new aluminum floor can be rotted out in a short period of time.

Joe is right, cut your losses and get rid of that thing.


----------



## gdharvey (Jul 1, 2012)

Yea, I am already contacting scrap dealers. I def will chalk it up to experience and a bad decision.


----------

